# Questions about Yamaha RX V677?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's the scenario:

1. My TV (Sony KLV-SA10 Specs - CNET) does NOT have HDMI input. However it has composite (AV) and component input. The specs say it has HDMI but I have the non-HDMI variant.

2. I have a Yamaha RX V677 (RX-V677 - RX-V - AV Receivers - Audio & Visual - Products - Yamaha United States)

3. My set top box has HDMI output as well as composite output

I have subscribed to the HD package and there is no way to get a refund. Is there some way to make this setting work so that I can watch HD channels? Can the Yamaha receiver be used to convert HDMI to component output? 

Another issue is: I'm struggling with the connections although I have gone through the instruction manual. I'm not able to view Yamaha settings on my TV screen. I tried connecting my TV's AV input to the receiver's AV output but nothing shows up on the TV screen. When I directly connect the TV's AV input to my STB's AV output however, it works fine.

Can someone help me out please? I'm a noob with respect to receivers and stuff.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You have three choices:

1) get a new TV
2) get an active HDMI to component converter
3) connect the STB directly to the TV for video, and only connect the audio to the AVR

As for the Receiver menu, there is a note in the User Manual at the top of page 27 that says the menu is only available when using HDMI output.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

On right side of cabinet you have an HDMI input on your Sony KLV-SA10 unless it was made for a specific market.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

JimE said:


> You have three choices:
> 
> 1) get a new TV
> 2) get an active HDMI to component converter
> ...


Damn, so I can view its settings on TV only when connected via HDMI... That's bad...


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

JimE said:


> You have three choices:
> 
> 1) get a new TV
> 2) get an active HDMI to component converter
> ...


I wonder if the receiver can be configured using a web browser if connected to the network though? The majority of the latest Marantz receivers I know allow this; I've worked with most of the SR5000, SR6000, and SR7000 models. Every receiver seems to be nearly completely different though from my experience, and I don't have one of this model to test the theory with.

Also -- Composite is not Component. Component video is 3 coaxial cables (RGB), Composite is 1 (Y).

As far as making that setup work, if you want to use HDMI, then the receiver needs to be able to do signal conversion (digital to analog in this case) because HDMI is a digital video/audio signal format, and composite along with L/R audio RCA's are an analog format. This is mainly due to the fact that if you are using the Monitor Out as Composite and L/R analog audio, the incoming HDMI signal to the receiver needs to convert that to analog before you can use that output for routing any of the HDMI inputs to the TV using those cables.

If the receiver does not do signal conversions (some do and some do not), then you have to come out of the cable box with RCA's for composite video and L/R analog audio to a compatible input on the receiver for those cables. You won't be able to use the HDMI output in that case. Converters are either expensive too, or the cheap ones don't seem to last very long.

Lastly, if your STB doesn't have L/R analog out, if it has digital coax out, or optical toslink out, then I know there are converters that exist to get this to a L/R analog coaxial output, as I have used lots of the ones provided by Geffen. This is of course if your receiver doesn't do the signal conversion, because it looks like your receiver does have some optical inputs.

The caveat here with getting your setup to "work" is that composite video is typically only 480 or 576 interlaced (not progressive) too, so that HD gets thrown out the window basically because it's downscaled due to the limitations of the video interface you would be using.


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

edit: As far as the "Video signal flow" diagram goes in the owner's manual on pg. 133, signal conversions should be possible with your receiver model. So you can go HDMI out to the receiver, but then Monitor out via R/L audio and Composite video cables (Red, White, Yellow), to the appropriate TV input. You still won't get true "HD" quality though by doing this... You may have to check the settings to confirm that input assignments are all proper too, as well as some video options if it doesn't work by default.


----------

